# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Carla pregnant?

## tammyy2j

This is pure speculation but it was on the front of a current soap magazine as a heading but it may be false or misleading (some soap magazines does this)

Alison King who plays Carla is pregnant in real life.

If Carla sleeps with Liam again and ends up pregnant it would be a devasting blow to Maria (since her and Liam buried baby Paul) and Tony which could be the reason for Liam's death.

Anyone know more please?

----------


## Perdita

> This is pure speculation but it was on the front of a current soap magazine as a heading but it may be false or misleading (some soap magazines does this)
> 
> Alison King who plays Carla is pregnant in real life.
> 
> If Carla sleeps with Liam again and ends up pregnant it would be a devasting blow to Maria (since her and Liam buried baby Paul) and Tony which could be the reason for Liam's death.
> 
> Anyone know more please?


As she is pregnant in real life, I am sure that they will incorporate her pregnancy into the storyline. The story might prove to be correct and of course, if Carla has Liam's baby, real scope for some good storylines.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## lizann

Interesting  :Ponder:  

I dont really like the character of Carla

----------


## Hollie-x

Hmm sounds like it could be an interesting one (:

----------


## lizann

Well Maria becomes pregnant again by Liam maybe Carla will also or maybe by Tony

----------


## lizann

The current issue of All About Soap its also mentions about Carla might be pregnant

----------


## Perdita

I bet that she will come back with Liam's baby. Would be interesting to see her and Maria both having Liam's offspring.

----------


## tammyy2j

If it Liam's baby wouldnt Carla know by now she is pregnant unless she is keeping very quiet and thats why she left  :Ponder:  

She might be pregnant by Tony

----------


## Perdita

Liam only died on 17th October, they slept shortly before that date. She probably would only just now start to suspect she might be pregnant as she should be around two weeks late.

----------


## 02ablake

no way is carla pregnant, what would she do with a baby

----------

